# POST IMPALA TRUNK SYSTEMS



## Bowtie Legacy

ANYONE GOT PICS OF SYSTEMS IN IMPALAS 61-64


----------



## Pitbullx

open any copy of lowrider mag and have a field day...


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 30 2007, 06:52 PM~9117368
> *open any copy of lowrider mag and have a field day...
> *


lol


----------



## no envy

64 ss


----------



## no envy




----------



## Bowtie Legacy

nice


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## impala_631

mine, i might be changeing it up this winter


----------



## SoLo 6T4

heres my 64....


----------



## audionutz07

love the kicker setup


----------



## SoLo 6T4

> _Originally posted by audionutz07_@Nov 15 2007, 05:48 PM~9236813
> *love the kicker setup
> *



thks bro..still a long way to go tho...


----------



## CHUCC




----------



## CHUCC




----------



## CHUCC




----------



## ILUVMY82

:uh: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## CHUCC




----------



## Bowtie Legacy




----------



## CHUCC




----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## CHUCC




----------



## D&A1

work that we done on a 62 impala!!


----------



## atxclassic

> _Originally posted by D&A_@Feb 15 2009, 09:35 PM~13012798
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> work that we done on a 62 impala!!
> *


 that's some bad ass work homie!


----------



## CHUCC




----------



## mrpuppet

i like that paint job


----------



## CHUCC




----------



## junbug29s




----------



## CHUCC




----------



## CaddyOn3

Can anyone post some pictures of how you secure those side panels?

How do you secure them?

THanks


----------



## blacksmith

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Sep 21 2008, 03:45 PM~11659070
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 mi favorito!! inspiration for my 64 right thurrrr!! lots of clean, quality work


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THIS IS MY 1963 LOW ROD AND I BUILT THIS CUSTOM TRUNK INTERIOR SET UP


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@May 4 2009, 11:45 PM~13788015
> *THIS IS MY 1963 LOW ROD AND I BUILT THIS CUSTOM TRUNK INTERIOR SET UP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


When he says he built he means scratch build. Homeboy got the skills like very few others. Great job Santiago!!!


----------



## rob-63ss

Any trunk systems w/hydros :biggrin:


----------



## Impslap

> _Originally posted by rob-63ss_@May 6 2009, 11:12 AM~13803595
> *Any trunk systems w/hydros :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## Low_Ryde

From Japan...


----------



## blacksmith

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@May 6 2009, 08:08 PM~13810303
> *From Japan...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


EEEEWWWWWWW thats filthy dirty rotten nasty :thumbsup:


----------



## imp63ss

> _Originally posted by CaddyOn3_@May 2 2009, 08:56 PM~13767272
> *Can anyone post some pictures of how you secure those side panels?
> 
> How do you secure them?
> 
> THanks
> *


X2, Enquiring Minds Want to Know. :biggrin:


----------



## mtdawg

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Oct 30 2007, 06:36 PM~9117220
> *ANYONE GOT PICS OF SYSTEMS IN IMPALAS 61-64
> *


i would post pics of my 64, but it's only in the building phase, and no where near as nice as the other ones, epecially not even close to the one from the Lunatics ride.


----------



## gottie




----------



## CHUCC




----------



## WayOfLifeOC

63 impala rag...

























After some paint


----------



## CHUCC




----------



## TRAFF1C1968

:cheesy:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

ttt


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## tpimuncie




----------



## 63 Pimpala

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Aug 22 2009, 01:44 PM~14847982
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by CaddyOn3_@May 2 2009, 09:56 PM~13767272
> *Can anyone post some pictures of how you secure those side panels?
> 
> How do you secure them?
> 
> THanks
> *


I would say they bolt them to the trunk from inside the enclosure before loading the speakers. Not much to it really.


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by CaddyOn3_@May 2 2009, 09:56 PM~13767272
> *Can anyone post some pictures of how you secure those side panels?
> 
> How do you secure them?
> 
> THanks
> *


pressure fit
heavy duty velcro
screwed/bolted in some instances


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Aug 23 2009, 12:08 PM~14853994
> *pressure fit
> heavy duty velcro
> screwed/bolted in some instances
> *


For some reasion I thought he was asking about the sub enclosures.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP




----------



## blacksmith

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Aug 23 2009, 04:20 PM~14856615
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OOOHHHHHHH DAVINCI


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Aug 22 2009, 01:44 PM~14847982
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CAnt go wrong w/ JL and RF That's some nice work


----------



## KDM66

TTT


----------



## CHUCC




----------



## blacksmith




----------



## CHUCC




----------



## Fine59Bel

damn, i thought my trunk looked nice. Most of these put mine to shame. Gotta mark this thread for when Im changin mine up uffin:


----------



## grande64




----------



## BOYLEHEIGHTS

> _Originally posted by no envy_@Nov 2 2007, 12:50 PM~9140038
> *64 ss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks clean


----------



## Ragtop Ted

ttt


----------



## A&Rplating

:cheesy: anymore pictures :cheesy:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

ttt


----------



## BIGTONY

Any more pics with woofers and pumps?? prefereably convertible trunk


----------



## BigDeep

Car club buddies set up 63 impala


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by BigDeep_@Feb 21 2010, 01:34 PM~16679229
> *
> 
> Car club buddies set up 63 impala
> *


----------



## ICEE*63

:biggrin:







I have 2 6.0 comp series zapcos and 1 9.0 zapco pushing 3 hx2 12s and 6 6.5 and components


----------



## PINK86REGAL

i wanna put 3 kicker solobaric 10's in my imp. what size amp or amps would be best to puch it. also is there a big difference in the have the l5 or l7? thanx in advance


----------



## PINK86REGAL

ON THE UPPER DECK OF THE TRUNK OF A 63. WHAT CAN U FIT IN THERE? HOW MANY TENS ETC..THANX IN ADVANCE


----------



## twizzel

:biggrin: this is one i did for a friend of mine took some time but turn out sick and sounded great :biggrin: 










there are 3 10 " alpine type s and two 6 1/2 speakers on the sides :biggrin: 










and this is the trunk batt's down each side and 3 pumps with 3 amps color matched and chrome plated :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

Now thats nice right there. I like that you put the subs facing up in the rear deck. Most these cars have the subs facing into the trunk with them all sealed off with panels, doesn't seem like that would sound good. Plus the way you did it should cut down on a lot of the trunk rattle.

I'm loving the color also.


----------



## RATTOP

after looking at you guys stuff , i heaved myself into the garage yesterday for some quality time with my 75,

this is only the second time doing this but i am picking up on it, i hope its harder than i thought it would be,

i did it twice in two days, wasn't feeling the first look,so i stepped up my game a little bit and think i pulled it off,

this was what i got rid of,










then i redid it to this,



















i am gonna fabric the box then set the ring on top of the dowels so it is set into the box like a funnel , will it work or not?? those speakers will mount magnet out?


----------



## troytagvtown

im a carpenter for a living...
very nice wood work..not easy...


----------



## RATTOP

so that wasn't what i wanted so then i did this,


----------



## RATTOP

in fabric, what a pain in the ass to do by yourself


----------



## ol urk

Any one have a pic with the trunk with the spare in it


----------



## RATTOP

^^^^^^^^^^haha not in my car


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by twizzel_@Mar 17 2010, 12:02 AM~16912389
> *:biggrin: this is one i did for a friend of mine took some time but turn out sick and sounded great  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are 3 10 " alpine type s and two 6 1/2 speakers on the sides  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is the trunk batt's down each side and 3 pumps with 3 amps color matched and chrome plated  :biggrin:
> *


Fuckin nice work


----------



## datdude-oc

> _Originally posted by twizzel_@Mar 17 2010, 12:02 AM~16912389
> *:biggrin: this is one i did for a friend of mine took some time but turn out sick and sounded great  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are 3 10 " alpine type s and two 6 1/2 speakers on the sides  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is the trunk batt's down each side and 3 pumps with 3 amps color matched and chrome plated  :biggrin:
> *


That is a nice clean setup and sound system :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Y U H8TIN

Good topic  any more pictures with any recommended shops in LA area?


----------



## 63 Pimpala

looks good rattop


----------



## RATTOP

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@Mar 30 2010, 08:17 AM~17042746
> *looks good rattop
> *









thanks i appreciate it, just waiting on componets, i am waiting to see what i don't get for my b-day lol, then i'll get the rest haha i mean all of it haha


----------



## Diehard64




----------



## CHUCC




----------



## 63 Pimpala

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Apr 6 2010, 08:29 PM~17116274
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUCC




----------



## modelmangler

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Apr 6 2010, 06:29 PM~17116274
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



this one looks like it's got some of dave "fishmans" classic touches......could be wrong but it's clean as fuck.


----------



## lowrider63

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Mar 3 2009, 03:31 AM~13157810
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


do you have more pic´s off this ragtopp


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by lowrider63_@Apr 11 2010, 10:40 AM~17159772
> *do you have more pic´s off this ragtopp
> *


----------



## Blazerbump03

> _Originally posted by WayOfLifeOC_@Jun 11 2009, 08:33 PM~14164620
> *63 impala rag...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After some paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thats a sick layout, does the xbox come stock with an RROD or do you have plans to add it later lol, either way thats an awesome layout.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Apr 12 2010, 09:23 AM~17166555
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## garageartguy

Nice topic!


----------



## It's Johnny

i can't find the rest of my pics. will post later..


----------



## lowrider63

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Apr 12 2010, 02:23 PM~17166555
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice nice thank´s a werry nice ragtopp


----------



## WayOfLifeOC

Finished Product......


----------



## WayOfLifeOC




----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by BigDeep_@Feb 21 2010, 02:34 PM~16679229
> *
> 
> Car club buddies set up 63 impala
> *


DO YOU GUYS THINK 2 JL AUDIO 12 W7 WILL FIT LIKE IN THIS PIC AND STILL HAVE ENOUGH AIR SPACE? ITS A CONVERTIBLE AND IM SETTING MY TRUNK UP SIMILAR TO THIS


----------



## 63 Pimpala

> _Originally posted by WayOfLifeOC_@Apr 19 2010, 03:26 AM~17234196
> *Finished Product......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUCC




----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 20 2010, 10:33 PM~17255480
> *DO YOU GUYS THINK 2 JL AUDIO 12 W7 WILL FIT LIKE IN THIS PIC AND STILL HAVE ENOUGH AIR SPACE? ITS A CONVERTIBLE AND IM SETTING MY TRUNK UP SIMILAR TO THIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I wouldn't think there would be enough air space with taking into consideration the rag top recess. But I am sure you could make it work if you brought them forward a little.


----------



## 63 Pimpala

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Apr 21 2010, 12:50 PM~17258346
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 21 2010, 10:14 AM~17258535
> *I wouldn't think there would be enough air space with taking into consideration the rag top recess. But I am sure you could make it work if you brought them forward a little.
> *


How much air space they need?


----------



## RATTOP

i got my trunk together , but still waiting on pieces to finish, can't wait


----------



## troytagvtown

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-...a-ss-build.html


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by RATTOP_@Apr 22 2010, 05:01 AM~17268269
> *i got my trunk together , but still waiting on pieces to finish, can't wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## impala_631




----------



## MR_RAGTOP

> _Originally posted by Diehard64_@Apr 5 2010, 10:58 PM~17098558
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## Groc006

My Homeboys 63




































I didnt get a Pic of it finished


----------



## A&Rplating

any new pics


----------



## 63 Pimpala

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@May 5 2010, 12:48 PM~17398547
> *My Homeboys 63
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt get a Pic of it finished
> *


----------



## 5DEUCE

> _Originally posted by Groc006_@May 5 2010, 11:48 AM~17398547
> *My Homeboys 63
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt get a Pic of it finished
> *



nice bro


----------



## Fish of AZ

Here's a trunk set up with hydros and fibreglass in a 1964 Impala


----------



## A&W

:0


----------



## Fish of AZ

Here's the Impala I did with the trunk glassed up. It made the new issue of Lowrider Magazine. 









The tunk with a better wide view 








Me (To The Right) and the owner








Here's the newest Lowrider Magazine it made it into








Here's the spread for it


----------



## ICEE*63

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAvRlbemn1A HERE IS MY 63 NO RADDLES AT ALL 3 12s :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## RdnLow63

ttt


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Apr 6 2010, 05:29 PM~17116274
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## STKN209

> _Originally posted by RATTOP_@Mar 20 2010, 03:27 PM~16946947
> *so that wasn't what i wanted so then i did this,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sick wit it.....


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by CHUCC+Jul 6 2009, 05:04 PM~14396261-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This has got to be the most practical trunks I have seen for a daily driver. Not the pretties but fuck, look at all that trunk space.
> 
> Is it ported into the interior? or is it just a panel hiding a box with subs firing into the rear seat area?
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-OUTHOPU_@Mar 18 2010, 08:23 PM~16932858
> *Now thats nice right there. I like that you put the subs facing up in the rear deck. Most these cars have the subs facing into the trunk with them all sealed off with panels, doesn't seem like that would sound good. Plus the way you did it should cut down on a lot of the trunk rattle.*



I've heard cars with trunk mounted subs that sound like *shit* from the outside (major trunk rattle) and like *concert halls* on the inside. 

I've also heard cars with trunk mounted subs that port into the interior and sound good both inside and out with "0" trunk rattle.

I think the trick is to seal the sub box from the trunk space and somehow have it ported through the rear deck.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 21 2010, 12:33 AM~17255480
> *DO YOU GUYS THINK 2 JL AUDIO 12 W7 WILL FIT LIKE IN THIS PIC AND STILL HAVE ENOUGH AIR SPACE? ITS A CONVERTIBLE AND IM SETTING MY TRUNK UP SIMILAR TO THIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I don't think so.. Those things need A LOT of air to move them.

Even if they DID fit and airspace is a problem, all that metal in there will be rattling like wind chimes..  


I wanted to go with JL's on my car, but my sound guy talked me into 3-8" Kicker L7's... They obviously don't hit as low at the JL's, but they hit hard and are extremely accurate.


----------



## 3onthree

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Jan 17 2011, 12:21 PM~19619937
> *I don't think so.. Those things need A LOT of air to move them.
> 
> Even if they DID fit and airspace is a problem, all that metal in there will be rattling like wind chimes..
> I wanted to go with JL's on my car, but my sound guy talked me into 3-8" Kicker L7's...  They obviously don't hit as low at the JL's, but they hit hard and are extremely accurate.
> *


got any pics?


----------



## AGUILAR3

How about some trunks with Sound Deadening? How many of you actually go to the trouble of layering your trunks with DYNAMAT?




I just installed a JL 12w6 in my 62 powered by a JL 500/1 amp and I have to say...shit sounds like crap from the outside. I can even hear the rattle from the inside. Its so bad that I pulled everything out.


----------



## og069

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@May 4 2010, 07:58 PM~17392305
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## og069

> _Originally posted by Fish of AZ_@Aug 12 2010, 05:04 PM~18295889
> *Here's a trunk set up with hydros and fibreglass in a 1964 Impala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now thats bad ass :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 71impon4's

Anybody have any pics of 71-76 trunks. Post up some pics.I need some inspiration.


----------



## elite auto customs

just finished this one up, hope you like.


----------



## elite auto customs

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Jan 22 2011, 07:33 PM~19669716
> *How about some trunks with Sound Deadening? How many of you actually go to the trouble of layering your trunks with DYNAMAT?
> I just installed a JL 12w6 in my 62 powered by a JL  500/1 amp and I have to say...shit sounds like crap from the outside. I can even hear the rattle from the inside. Its so bad that I pulled everything out.
> *


the car i put up pics of the trunk does not rattle bad at all . were you fire the speakers will make the defference .. closer to the end of the car the less rattle. it gives time for the sound to travel forward and that is what you want.. i have done a lot of cars from majectics car club and those guys will tell you that the systems i have done for them there is not much trunk rattle.. :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC




----------



## elite auto customs

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Feb 11 2011, 10:54 AM~19844576
> *
> *




















:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## og069

> _Originally posted by RATTOP_@Mar 19 2010, 05:56 PM~16940293
> *after looking at you guys stuff , i heaved myself into the garage yesterday for some quality time with my 75,
> 
> this is only the second time doing this but i am picking up on it, i hope its harder than i thought it would be,
> 
> i did it twice in two days, wasn't feeling the first look,so i stepped up my game a little bit and think i pulled it off,
> 
> this was what i got rid of,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then i redid it to this,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am gonna fabric the box then set the ring on top of the dowels so it is set into the box like a funnel , will it work or not?? those speakers will mount magnet out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the 1,st n 2,nd pics were the best setups i think .other readers would agree what the fuck u cover it with u got exellent wood skills and then u kill it with that red stuff.use body filler it sand paper it paint it then it will look good look at the other pic,s in hear 2 c how u do it. :barf: :loco: :banghead: :guns: :burn: :sprint:


----------



## Impslap

> _Originally posted by elite auto customs_@Jan 30 2011, 08:43 PM~19741059
> *the car i put up pics of the trunk does not rattle bad at all . were you fire the speakers will make the defference .. closer to the end of the car the less rattle. it gives time for the sound to travel forward and that is what you want.. i have done a lot of cars from majectics car club and those guys will tell you that the systems i have done for them there is not much trunk rattle.. :biggrin:
> *


So you're saying you want them as far back as possible?


----------



## elite auto customs

> _Originally posted by EPTXCarlover_@Feb 20 2011, 12:43 PM~19916499
> *So you're saying you want them as far back as possible?
> *


if you can bro it gives time for the sound to travel and get up towards the front of the car.. every hard top or convert i have done all ways when i can put the subs off to the sides and as far back as i can.. keeps the rattle down and sounds better..that is what i like to do.. every one has there ways..got three cars right now that i will be putting up picks soon...


----------



## touchdowntodd

lets see more


----------



## 3onthree

heres a nice simple system i found on here


----------



## topd0gg

ttt


----------



## RdnLow63

> _Originally posted by 3onthree_@Feb 20 2011, 07:44 PM~19918932
> *heres a nice simple system i found on here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hows the output having the subs facing forward like that?


----------



## 3onthree

> _Originally posted by RdnLow63_@Feb 20 2011, 09:21 PM~19919259
> *hows the output having the subs facing forward like that?
> *


 :dunno: not mine


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## impala61pat

> _Originally posted by no envy_@Nov 2 2007, 12:50 PM~9140038
> *64 ss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that shit dont count that was done by chip foose :biggrin:


----------



## impala61pat

> _Originally posted by 3onthree_@Feb 20 2011, 07:44 PM~19918932
> *heres a nice simple system i found on here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


one of the best trunks ever that dude is bad :worship:


----------



## A&Rplating




----------



## SixDeuce

*Just got my trunk done in my Deuce *:biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by SixDeuce_@Apr 13 2011, 12:12 PM~20328475
> *Just got my trunk done in my Deuce :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice


----------



## low1964low

> _Originally posted by SixDeuce_@Apr 13 2011, 09:12 AM~20328475
> *Just got my trunk done in my Deuce :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 nice footprint on the wood lol. shit look bad ass bro :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## A&Rplating

> _Originally posted by SixDeuce_@Apr 13 2011, 12:12 PM~20328475
> *Just got my trunk done in my Deuce :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrod deuce

> _Originally posted by SixDeuce_@Apr 13 2011, 10:12 AM~20328475
> *Just got my trunk done in my Deuce :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey can u tell me how u did this? I have a deuce I would like to do something similar


----------



## sickthree

> _Originally posted by Lowrod deuce_@Apr 13 2011, 10:50 PM~20334591
> *Hey can u tell me how u did this? I have a deuce I would like to do something similar
> *



x2


----------



## SixDeuce

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx+Apr 13 2011, 10:26 AM~20328584-->
> 
> 
> 
> very nice
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2011, 01:25 PM~20329800
> *nice footprint on the wood lol. shit look bad ass bro :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right on homie
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-A&Rplating_@Apr 13 2011, 01:38 PM~20329895
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## SixDeuce

> _Originally posted by Lowrod deuce+Apr 13 2011, 09:50 PM~20334591-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hey can u tell me how u did this? I have a deuce I would like to do something similar
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wish I could bro I paid$$$$ to have it done local cat got down he's a bad ass dude as u can see. I wish I had the talent :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sickthree_@Apr 13 2011, 10:55 PM~20335221
> *x2
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sickthree

> _Originally posted by SixDeuce_@Apr 14 2011, 09:57 AM~20337136
> *I wish I could bro I paid$$$$ to have it done local cat got down he's a bad ass dude as u can see. I wish I had the talent :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:
> *




do you have more pics


----------



## E-Dizzle

> _Originally posted by SixDeuce_@Apr 13 2011, 10:12 AM~20328475
> *Just got my trunk done in my Deuce :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Bad ass!!!


----------



## E-Dizzle

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Jan 9 2011, 02:18 AM~19545980
> *sick wit it.....
> *


 :wow: nice


----------



## IMPALAMAN1

ME LIKES! NICE WORK! CLEAN AND SIMPLE GOOD LINES. NICELY EXECUTED!


----------



## E-Dizzle

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Apr 24 2009, 08:42 AM~13676543
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice and Clean


----------



## SixDeuce

> _Originally posted by sickthree_@Apr 16 2011, 04:25 AM~20351111
> *do you have more pics
> *


I got a few more, post when I get a chance ther on my home computer


----------



## 55BUICK

Nice and simple. How does it sound with the subs in the quarter area? :squint:


----------



## SixDeuce

> _Originally posted by 55BUICK_@Apr 26 2011, 09:09 PM~20428152
> *Nice and simple. How does it sound with the subs in the quarter area? :squint:
> *


Put'em in a porter enclosure in rear deck like this shit pounds hella hard


----------



## sickthree

> _Originally posted by SixDeuce_@Apr 27 2011, 05:07 PM~20433652
> *Put'em in a porter enclosure in rear deck like this shit pounds hella hard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That looks sweet  Got anymore pics?


----------



## RdnLow63

> _Originally posted by SixDeuce_@Apr 27 2011, 04:07 PM~20433652
> *Put'em in a porter enclosure in rear deck like this shit pounds hella hard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SixDeuce




----------



## OUTHOPU

Thats some super nice work right there. Did you do the work or have a shop do it?


----------



## SixDeuce

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 28 2011, 02:38 PM~20441322
> *Thats some super nice work right there. Did you do the work or have a shop do it?
> *


I wish I had those skills, one the homies out here in Cali did it for me


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by SixDeuce_@Apr 28 2011, 05:22 PM~20441620
> *I wish I had those skills, one the homies out here in Cali did it for me
> *


Well just know that your money was well spent. Most "pros" at shops around me can't even pull that shit off properly. That 6" aero port looks bad ass. :thumbsup:


----------



## RdnLow63

> _Originally posted by SixDeuce_@Apr 28 2011, 07:54 AM~20438710
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow really nice... first pic i thought it was just 6x9s and a port in the middle..


----------



## SixDeuce

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Apr 28 2011, 04:27 PM~20442052
> *Well just know that your money was well spent. Most "pros" at shops around me can't even pull that shit off properly. That 6" aero port looks bad ass. :thumbsup:
> *


Right on homie  yeah I am definitley happy with the outcome.
I seen your work on your builds some badass shit :cheesy:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by SixDeuce+Apr 13 2011, 11:12 AM~20328475-->
> 
> 
> 
> *Just got my trunk done in my Deuce *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2011, 05:07 PM~20433652
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SixDeuce_@Apr 28 2011, 08:54 AM~20438710
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:wow:


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by SixDeuce+Apr 13 2011, 09:12 AM~20328475-->
> 
> 
> 
> *Just got my trunk done in my Deuce *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2011, 03:07 PM~20433652
> *Put'em in a porter enclosure in rear deck like this shit pounds hella hard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SixDeuce_@Apr 28 2011, 06:54 AM~20438710
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## slo

way nice


----------



## strokedoutss

> _Originally posted by SixDeuce_@Apr 28 2011, 08:54 AM~20438710
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


if you dont mind me asking how dose it sound


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by strokedoutss_@May 6 2011, 09:47 AM~20497443
> *if you dont mind me asking how dose it sound
> *


since its vented into the interior and not into the trunk...probably amazing.

No matter what anyone here or elsewhere tells you, trunk vented subs never sound like they should....ever.


----------



## ______________

> _Originally posted by SixDeuce_@Apr 13 2011, 10:12 AM~20328475
> *Just got my trunk done in my Deuce :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## SixDeuce

> _Originally posted by RdnLow63+Apr 28 2011, 05:12 PM~20442343-->
> 
> 
> 
> wow really nice... first pic i thought it was just 6x9s and a port in the middle..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CHUCC_@May 1 2011, 06:29 PM~20461318
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


  homie


----------



## SixDeuce

> _Originally posted by slo+May 5 2011, 10:18 PM~20495072-->
> 
> 
> 
> way nice
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2011, 08:56 PM~20500775
> *since its vented into the interior and not into the trunk...probably amazing.
> 
> No matter what anyone here or elsewhere tells you, trunk vented subs never sound like they should....ever.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yessir............I have never heard 10's sound like this ported to the interior it's crazy loud :cheesy: the highs are crisp n clean. I'm running a pr of alpine type R 6x9's n a pr of Focal components up front :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-_______________@May 6 2011, 09:32 PM~20500959
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Martian

> _Originally posted by SixDeuce_@Apr 13 2011, 12:12 PM~20328475
> *Just got my trunk done in my Deuce :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrod deuce

> _Originally posted by SixDeuce_@Apr 13 2011, 10:12 AM~20328475
> *Just got my trunk done in my Deuce :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



What you spend for a set up like that??


----------



## A&Rplating

x2


----------



## Ked O.P.

*Looking good!! Clean as hell!! Keep Ridin'*uffin:


----------



## AGUILAR3

Cutlass Supremecy said:


> edit. how do you post pics with this new forum? ive been outta hear for a while



http://www.layitlow.net/uploader/index.php


----------



## GREENLIGHT

twizzel said:


> :biggrin: this is one i did for a friend of mine took some time but turn out sick and sounded great :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are 3 10 " alpine type s and two 6 1/2 speakers on the sides :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is the trunk batt's down each side and 3 pumps with 3 amps color matched and chrome plated :biggrin:


 


 ...........DAMN I LIKE TO HEAR THAT SHIT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GREENLIGHT

SixDeuce said:


> *Just got my trunk done in my Deuce *:biggrin:


 


:thumbsup: ............. SHIT IS SIMPLE AND CLEAN I HAD THE SAME IDEA USEING THE EMBLEMS OF THE THE CAR NOW I KNOW IT WILL LOOK GOOD ..............


----------



## duallyboy




----------



## duallyboy

duallyboy said:


>


----------



## duallyboy




----------



## 63hardtoprider

Just found this topic as I don't look in the audio section a whole lot, but there are some really nice setups in here. Here are a few of mine. 2 10" Infinity reference subs, Kicker 750.1 sub amp, Kicker 350.4 mids and high amp, JVC headunit with iPod control, (2) Pioneer 4 way 6.5's up front, (4) pioneer 4 way 6x9's in the rear deck. Sounds really clear and bass is nice. I wasn't going for ground pounding, and this system is REALLY nice for all around as everything is balanced. These subs work great for the style I was going with as they only require .75 cubic feet of air each. Also everything is all wood, no fiberglass. It is all 3/4 MDF and it is primered with a new style epoxy primer that doesn't seep into wood like the old stuff would.


----------



## 562KUSTOMS

562 kustoms !!!!!!


----------



## really?

63hardtoprider said:


> Just found this topic as I don't look in the audio section a whole lot, but there are some really nice setups in here. Here are a few of mine. 2 10" Infinity reference subs, Kicker 750.1 sub amp, Kicker 350.4 mids and high amp, JVC headunit with iPod control, (2) Pioneer 4 way 6.5's up front, (4) pioneer 4 way 6x9's in the rear deck. Sounds really clear and bass is nice. I wasn't going for ground pounding, and this system is REALLY nice for all around as everything is balanced. These subs work great for the style I was going with as they only require .75 cubic feet of air each. Also everything is all wood, no fiberglass. It is all 3/4 MDF and it is primered with a new style epoxy primer that doesn't seep into wood like the old stuff would.


:thumbsup:uffin::yes:


----------



## CHUCC

562KUSTOMS said:


> 562 kustoms !!!!!!


Whats up 562KUSTOMS. post some of ur work :thumbsup:


----------



## A&Rplating

:thumbsup:


----------



## nsane86

:thumbsup:


----------



## nsane86




----------



## chinto67

nsane86 said:


>





:nicoderm::thumbsup:


----------



## cali707sf

hey bro, ask your homie if he'd be down to do somthing that for my 64 SS... I'm not to far away  Get at me if he's down!



SixDeuce said:


> I wish I had those skills, one the homies out here in Cali did it for me


----------



## SupremeAir

Man i wish i could find some of my old pics of systems in my rag 64.....i had 8- 10"s another was 2- 18"s another was 3-15"and the best was 6-12"s it hit hard as hell....


----------



## 562KUSTOMS

if u were at super show u must of heard blk 61 rag it was bumping all day sat & sun if u wernt ur loss i dont advertise i dont want or need newe customers or look-ey loos !!! i know what i can do !!!! i did a lot of south side cars need i say more !!!!!! im like a harley i m not 4 every one !!!!!! yes 100% asshole !!!!


CHUCC said:


> Whats up 562KUSTOMS. post some of ur work :thumbsup:


----------



## SixDeuce

SixDeuce said:


> *Just got my trunk done in my Deuce *:biggrin:





cali707sf said:


> hey bro, ask your homie if he'd be down to do somthing that for my 64 SS... I'm not to far away  Get at me if he's down!


He's always down to do work, he don't advertise he's got a shop does all work himself. His name is Doug Ide from Sac if u got a facebook you can check out his work IDE Innovations. I'll pm u his number


----------



## big-drew63

SixDeuce said:


>


 do u have any specks on this set up? I wanna do it to my 63. 2) 12" dc audio with that 6" port & 2) 6.5w/tweeters. But I need somthing to go off of . A lil help..


----------



## big-drew63

X2


----------



## 62Impala13s

(8)Kicker comp 10's in the deuce












(2)Sundown sa12's in the 64"under construction"


----------



## unforgiven50insp

twizzel said:


> :biggrin: this is one i did for a friend of mine took some time but turn out sick and sounded great :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are 3 10 " alpine type s and two 6 1/2 speakers on the sides :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is the trunk batt's down each side and 3 pumps with 3 amps color matched and chrome plated :biggrin:


I know this post is old... but this car is bad as fuc


----------



## unforgiven50insp

63hardtoprider said:


> Just found this topic as I don't look in the audio section a whole lot, but there are some really nice setups in here. Here are a few of mine. 2 10" Infinity reference subs, Kicker 750.1 sub amp, Kicker 350.4 mids and high amp, JVC headunit with iPod control, (2) Pioneer 4 way 6.5's up front, (4) pioneer 4 way 6x9's in the rear deck. Sounds really clear and bass is nice. I wasn't going for ground pounding, and this system is REALLY nice for all around as everything is balanced. These subs work great for the style I was going with as they only require .75 cubic feet of air each. Also everything is all wood, no fiberglass. It is all 3/4 MDF and it is primered with a new style epoxy primer that doesn't seep into wood like the old stuff would.





*SICK *:thumbsup:


----------



## rolling deep




----------



## Impslap

Does anyone here remove the trunk torsion bars for more box space? If so, what do you use to open the trunk?


----------



## fallstown2163

We removed mine on my 63 ...going to be using gas shocks or linear actuators ...ill post pics as soon as we Fab the mounts


----------



## 63hardtoprider

Impslap said:


> Does anyone here remove the trunk torsion bars for more box space? If so, what do you use to open the trunk?


NOPE, what I did was had the box built to drop down at the point the bars run across the trunk. I actually moved the bars into the tightest position also so I can lower/raise the trunk to the height I want when at shows. If you do anything and have to use a rod to prop open the hood/trunk it looks trashy.


----------



## TONY MONTANA

63hardtoprider said:


> NOPE, what I did was had the box built to drop down at the point the bars run across the trunk. I actually moved the bars into the tightest position also so I can lower/raise the trunk to the height I want when at shows. If you do anything and have to use a rod to prop open the hood/trunk it looks trashy.


:werd:


----------



## king debo




----------



## Martian

1960 61 62 63 1964 Chevy Impala Billet Trunk Hinges CNC Machined Finish New | eBay


----------



## SixDeuce

63hardtoprider said:


> Just found this topic as I don't look in the audio section a whole lot, but there are some really nice setups in here. Here are a few of mine. 2 10" Infinity reference subs, Kicker 750.1 sub amp, Kicker 350.4 mids and high amp, JVC headunit with iPod control, (2) Pioneer 4 way 6.5's up front, (4) pioneer 4 way 6x9's in the rear deck. Sounds really clear and bass is nice. I wasn't going for ground pounding, and this system is REALLY nice for all around as everything is balanced. These subs work great for the style I was going with as they only require .75 cubic feet of air each. Also everything is all wood, no fiberglass. It is all 3/4 MDF and it is primered with a new style epoxy primer that doesn't seep into wood like the old stuff would.


:worship::worship: badass ride


----------



## SixDeuce

big-drew63 said:


> do u have any specks on this set up? I wanna do it to my 63. 2) 12" dc audio with that 6" port & 2) 6.5w/tweeters. But I need somthing to go off of . A lil help..


No I don't I didn't do install, I had it done out here in Sac


----------



## Impslap

On the Impalas is it best to aim the subs towards the back or to the seats?


----------



## Impala builder

:thumbsup: Great topic


----------



## RdnLow63

Impslap said:


> On the Impalas is it best to aim the subs towards the back or to the seats?


towards the taillights


----------



## rolling deep

I aim my ports towards the back seat and it dont rattle. And the bass sounds cleaner. It depends on your hertz your box is tuned to that helps to. To get good bass.


----------



## 62Impala13s

Seems like you get nothing but rattle from the trunk/cove panel if you fire back but sounds louder. If you fire towards the seats it sounds not as loud but cleaner. :thumbsup:


Impslap said:


> On the Impalas is it best to aim the subs towards the back or to the seats?


----------



## 63hardtoprider

62Impala13s said:


> Seems like you get nothing but rattle from the trunk/cove panel if you fire back but sounds louder. If you fire towards the seats it sounds not as loud but cleaner. :thumbsup:


If all you screws on the lights are tight and trim is tight, along with the cove panels glued/attached correctly and your weatherstripping is good it WILL NOT RATTLE. Mine has ZERO rattle and the trunk is not dynomatted or sound deadened.


----------



## rolling deep

How many watts size of woofers are you running for it to have zero rattle.


----------



## 63hardtoprider

rolling deep said:


> How many watts size of woofers are you running for it to have zero rattle.


2 10" Infinity subs with a Soundstream 1700 watt sub amp and a Soundstream 600 watt 4 channel for the (4) 6x9 4-ways, and (2) 6 1/2 4 ways.


----------



## rolling deep

Sounds like you have a good system in the car.10"s and 1700 watts doesn't really rattled the car. But I beat it sounds good though.


----------



## 62Impala13s

I guess (8)10's and (2)1500 watt amps causes too much pressure. I dont get much rattle anymore but my trunk flexes about 1in. My (2) 12's setup in my 64 sounds real clean but its a blow through the rear deck.


63hardtoprider said:


> If all you screws on the lights are tight and trim is tight, along with the cove panels glued/attached correctly and your weatherstripping is good it WILL NOT RATTLE. Mine has ZERO rattle and the trunk is not dynomatted or sound deadened.


----------



## DTA

got sick of it all and ripped everything for the 3rd time in 1 year. in the process of doing it all over again. the dynamat has been in for a while, MAKES A HUGE DIFFERENCE!


AGUILAR3 said:


> How about some trunks with Sound Deadening? How many of you actually go to the trouble of layering your trunks with DYNAMAT?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just installed a JL 12w6 in my 62 powered by a JL 500/1 amp and I have to say...shit sounds like crap from the outside. I can even hear the rattle from the inside. Its so bad that I pulled everything out.


----------



## DTA

door skins and quarter panels and roof are also matted but i dont have the pics, its expensive but SO worth it


Cutlass Supremecy said:


> View attachment 630187
> View attachment 630188
> View attachment 630189
> 
> got sick of it all and ripped everything for the 3rd time in 1 year. in the process of doing it all over again. the dynamat has been in for a while, MAKES A HUGE DIFFERENCE!


----------



## Caschris




----------



## Caschris




----------



## king debo

Caschris said:


>


Nice!


----------



## 62Impala13s

Caschris said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Jake07

:drama:


----------



## 63hardtoprider

Not an Impala, but I gave my 82 Fleetwood the same love as my 63 which I posted on this topic.

Got the wood all laid out









Panels painted/striped, and the batteries painted









Pumps mounted and hardlines done









In the dark with the LED's on









few pics of the car

























My 2 cars sitting in the garage together waiting to ride


----------



## king debo

63hardtoprider said:


> Not an Impala, but I gave my 82 Fleetwood the same love as my 63 which I posted on this topic.
> 
> Got the wood all laid out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Panels painted/striped, and the batteries painted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumps mounted and hardlines done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the dark with the LED's on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> few pics of the car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 2 cars sitting in the garage together waiting to ride



Saw both of the cars at Carl Caspers this year...Both look great..along with all the others that made it.


----------



## king debo




----------



## 62Impala13s

Trunk finally finished on the 64.


----------



## fallstown2163

62Impala13s said:


> View attachment 652354
> Trunk finally finished on the 64.


Man that muthafucker is clean bro glad to see its finished!!!!!!! I'll hopefully be posting mine on here soon ...thanks for all the info really helped my build


----------



## 62Impala13s

fallstown2163 said:


> Man that muthafucker is clean bro glad to see its finished!!!!!!! I'll hopefully be posting mine on here soon ...thanks for all the info really helped my build


Thanks for the positive words homie :h5: Glad I could help out and cant wait to see yours finished :thumbsup:


----------



## king debo

62Impala13s said:


> Thanks for the positive words homie :h5: Glad I could help out and cant wait to see yours finished :thumbsup:


Where did you get your plexi from and how much did you pay? I need to get some to finish my trunk.

















I have more to do, kinda took a break from it


----------



## 62Impala13s

I got it off ebay.12"x36" piece that was 3/4" thick was about $75 shipped. seller name is affordableplastic they cut to size. Fast shipping and packaged safe. Highly recommend :h5:


king debo said:


> Where did you get your plexi from and how much did you pay? I need to get some to finish my trunk.
> 
> View attachment 654751
> 
> 
> View attachment 654752
> 
> 
> I have more to do, kinda took a break from it


----------



## fallstown2163

62Impala13s said:


> Thanks for the positive words homie :h5: Glad I could help out and cant wait to see yours finished :thumbsup:


Check out my air tanks and amps sprayed them color of my impala and had them pinstriped ...someone make this pic show up I haven't figure out how yet


----------



## 62Impala13s

fallstown2163 said:


> Check out my air tanks and amps sprayed them color of my impala and had them pinstriped ...someone make this pic show up I haven't figure out how yet


Daaaaaaaaamn that looks sick as hell. Nice pinstriping homie :thumbsup:


----------



## RdnLow63

king debo said:


> Where did you get your plexi from and how much did you pay? I need to get some to finish my trunk.
> 
> View attachment 654751
> 
> 
> View attachment 654752
> 
> 
> I have more to do, kinda took a break from it


 that's clean as hell


----------



## fallstown2163

62Impala13s said:


> Daaaaaaaaamn that looks sick as hell. Nice pinstriping homie :thumbsup:


Thanks man tryna put in work on the ride its coming along slowly but surely.... wifey making me buy new tits before impala busts out lol


----------



## pink63impala




----------



## pink63impala




----------



## pink63impala




----------



## 63hardtoprider

pink63impala said:


>


PLEASE tell me that those pumps are NOT mounted to the floorpan.


----------



## pink63impala

It's just for looks..


----------



## Martian




----------



## OUTHOPU

Good shit right there. Super clean.:thumbsup:


----------



## Martian

OUTHOPU said:


> Good shit right there. Super clean.:thumbsup:


Thanks


----------



## pink63impala

Martian said:


> http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j75/dave532/Smerlins%2064/trunk3_zpsf45535d7.jpg[/IM
> Looks good.are the pumps covered or open,can't tell on ohone


----------



## Martian

pink63impala said:


> Martian said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j75/dave532/Smerlins 64/trunk3_zpsf45535d7.jpg[/IM
> Looks good.are the pumps covered or open,can't tell on ohone[/QUOTE]
> open...
Click to expand...


----------



## pink63impala

Any pics of the batterys


----------



## Martian

pink63impala said:


> Any pics of the batterys


Nothing special just 2 batteries on each side....


----------



## unvdistc

bump


----------



## Martian




----------



## indyzmosthated

Mine


----------



## slo

63hardtoprider said:


> If all you screws on the lights are tight and trim is tight, along with the cove panels glued/attached correctly and your weatherstripping is good it WILL NOT RATTLE. Mine has ZERO rattle and the trunk is not dynomatted or sound deadened.


the deck lid it self do not rattle? the top layer and bottom layer rattled hard on my first 64. with only 2 - 12s. everything else was solid and on tight.


----------



## stknimpalas

:thumbsup:


----------



## Martian

:inout:


----------



## 62Impala13s

TTT. Let see some more of these Impala trunks uffin:


----------



## ferrariteddy

These are all so beautiful! Beautiful fucking lo lo's!!!!!!!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## A&W

Martian said:


>


Can I see more of this


----------



## Martian

A&W said:


> Can I see more of this











....Thats all I have...


----------



## Ant63ss




----------



## Martian

Ant63ss said:


>


Nice!!


----------



## queenzboy25

another beautiful setup by Acrylic Concepts if anybody is interested in custom setups and car audio you can contact them at 954-593-3563 very very good work and really cool guys.


----------



## Martian

queenzboy25 said:


> another beautiful setup by Acrylic Concepts if anybody is interested in custom setups and car audio you can contact them at 954-593-3563 very very good work and really cool guys.
> View attachment 1417202
> View attachment 1417210
> View attachment 1417218
> View attachment 1417226


Thanks...


----------



## 3whlcmry

Heres mine, something very simple for your everyweekend cruiser. Its no show winner, but better then amps all over the place. 



2 alpine amp power 4 6x9s on the rear deck and one goes to the 12sub behind the panel.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

TTT for a great topic


----------



## Corty75

*65 trunk with Phoenix gold and flat screen HC TV*

65 trunk with Phoenix gold and flat screen HC TV


----------



## MRTKO

Just getting started


----------



## stknimpalas

:thumbsup:


----------



## caddyking

How do people get 12" speakers in the trunk tray? After measuring, I don't see anything but 8" woofers in a 10" tall box sitting in there.


----------



## caddyking

:inout:


----------



## alex75

562KUSTOMS said:


> if u were at super show u must of heard blk 61 rag it was bumping all day sat & sun if u wernt ur loss i dont advertise i dont want or need newe customers or look-ey loos !!! i know what i can do !!!! i did a lot of south side cars need i say more !!!!!! im like a harley i m not 4 every one !!!!!! yes 100% asshole !!!!



:thumbsup:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

A quick cleaned up look for my '63. Not sure if i want to keep the car stock or modify things yet. Frosted gold chevy emblem on plexi is backlit with LEDs. Passenger side has a storage box for cleaning stuff and supplies.


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

Nice and clean, hows the sound in the cabin?


----------



## REYXTC

Cash money please get rid of those sony subs!


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

The bass inside is decent. I need more midrange as I've only got a pair of tweeters on the a-pillars an a 4 x 6 above the glove box. 

Lol, the subs are out of my wife's daily and been beating strong for about a decade. If i decide to build the car ill be going with all new high end stuff. This was just using what i had to give a different look than the factory splatter paint.


----------



## Philip75




----------



## Jeff Rohrer

cashmoneyspeed said:


> The bass inside is decent. I need more midrange as I've only got a pair of tweeters on the a-pillars an a 4 x 6 above the glove box.
> 
> Lol, the subs are out of my wife's daily and been beating strong for about a decade. If i decide to build the car ill be going with all new high end stuff. This was just using what i had to give a different look than the factory splatter paint.


----------



## MrLavish

:thumbsup:


----------



## divine69impala




----------

